# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Σύγκρουση Αίολος με φορτηγό Ειρήνη

## mastrokostas

Συμφώνα με την ιστοσελίδα www.servitoros.gr ,το επιβατηγό Αίολος , την τριτη 20/7 ,συγκρούστηκε με το φορτηγό πλοίο Ειρήνη ,το οποίο κατευθυνόταν προς την Χαλκίδα .Από την σύγκρουση δημιουργηθήκαν μικροζημιές στα δυο σκάφη, και ελαφρύς τραυματισμός του λοστρόμου του επιβατηγού .
Περισσότερα εδώ !

----------


## Nikolaos40

Κοτζάμ θάλασσα δεν τους χωράει; Έλεος πια. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eαν οι πορεις των πλοιων ειναι αυτες που αναφερει το δημοσιευμα τοτε το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ειχε προτεραιοτητα.Βεβαια το να αποφυγεις ενα πλοιο πολλες φορες δεν ειναι εφικτο οσο και αν φαινετε ευκολο

----------


## Nikolaos40

Ναι, όλα να τα δικαιολογούμε μη θίξουμε κανένα. Ολόκληρη θάλασσα και δεν είναι εφικτό να αποφύγεις ένα πλοίο; Με πόσο τρέχουν; Δε βλέπουν ότι πλησιάζουν να τρακάρουν; Δεν έχουν κανόνες αποφυγής συγκρούσεων; Τι να πουν τα αυτοκίνητα τότε στους δρόμους;

----------


## Leo

> Ναι, όλα να τα δικαιολογούμε μη θίξουμε κανένα. Ολόκληρη θάλασσα και δεν είναι εφικτό να αποφύγεις ένα πλοίο; Με πόσο τρέχουν; Δε βλέπουν ότι πλησιάζουν να τρακάρουν; Δεν έχουν κανόνες αποφυγής συγκρούσεων; Τι να πουν τα αυτοκίνητα τότε στους δρόμους;


Κι αυτά έχουν ΚΟΚ αλλά στουκάρουν. Όλοι δεν είμαστε ειδικοί να ασκούμε κριτική, κριτική ασκούμε μόνο στα θέματα που είμαστε γνώστες. Στα υπόλοιπα αφήνουνε ειδικούς να μιλούν και μαθαίνουμε διαβάζοντας και σιωπώντας.

----------


## Apostolos

Διότι δέν γνωρίουμε τις ακριβές πορείες των πλοίων δέν μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε γνώμες και απόψεις... Σίγουρα σύμφωνα με το ΔΚΑΣ για να γίνει μία σύγκρουση υπάρχει ευθύνη και στους 2...

----------


## basi

Yπάρχουν προτεραιότητες βάσει του ΔΚΑΣ . Ο εκ δεξιών και ο εκτελών πορθμειακή γραμμή . Σπανίως φταίνε και οι δύο .
Συνήθως ο ένας φταίει περισσότερο η και εντελώς .

----------


## Leo

> Yπάρχουν προτεραιότητες βάσει του ΔΚΑΣ . Ο εκ δεξιών και ο εκτελών πορθμειακή γραμμή . Σπανίως φταίνε και οι δύο .
> Συνήθως ο ένας φταίει περισσότερο η και εντελώς .



 "Εντελώς" καλέ μου φίλε μου δεν υπάρχει στα ναυτιλιακά δεδομένα. Έστω και 1% αποδίδεται ευθύνη στην άλλη πλευρά, αλλά ποτέ 100% στη μία. Δεν είναι τρελό αυτό με το σκεπτικό ότι έστω κι αν είσαι σε ένα ντόκο δεμένος και έρθει ο άλλος και σε κοπανίσει, οι δικαστές θα ψάξουν να βρουν αν εσύ έκανες τα πάντα να επισημάνεις την προσοχή του άλλου, ώστε να αποφύγει την σύγκρουση. Θέλω με απλά λόγια να πω ότι σαφώς οι ευθύνες βαρύνουν τον παραβάτη του ΔΚΑΣ, αλλά υπάρχει και ένα ποσοστό, ενίοτε πολύ μικρό, που θες ή δεν θες θα σου καταλογιστεί. Αυτό γαι την ιστορία και δεν αφορα το συγκεκριμένο ατύχημα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εγω βαρδια δεν εχω κανει ποτε οποτε ας ακουσομε τις γνωμες καποιων που εχουν κανει ή κανουν ακομα :Wink:  βαρδια.Προσωπικα μια γνωμη ειπα με βαση την λογικη και καποια ψιλομαθηματακια που πηρα ενεκα ιστιοπλοιας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε στο σχετικό θέμα:




> Σύμφωνα με τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα (επικυρώθηκε από την Ελλάδα με το ΝΔ 93/1974 ΦΕΚ 293 Α 1974)
> 
> 
> 
>                           ΚΑΝΩΝ 15.
>              "Περίπτωσις διασταυρώσεως πορειών"
> 
>       Οσάκις  δύο  μηχανοκίνητα  πλοία  διασταυρώνουσι τας πορείας των, κατά τρόπον ώστε να  υφίσταται  κίνδυνος  συγκρούσεως,  το  πλοίον,  το οποίον  βλέπει  το  έτερον  προς  την  δεξιάν  του πλευράν, οφείλει ν' απομακρύνεται της πορείας του και, εφ' όσον αι συνθήκαι τη  περιπτώσεως επιτρέπουν θ' αποφεύγη να διέρχεται πρώραθεν του ετέρου πλοίου.
> 
> ...


Για πλοίο που εκτελέι πορθμιακή γραμμή δεν λέει πουθενά ο ΔΚΑΣ ότι έχει προτεραιότητα. 
Το ότι σε μια σύγκρουση φταίνε και οι δύο προκύπει από τον κανόνα 17 (κιρίως και όχι μόνο):
ΚΑΝΩΝ 17.
             Χειρισμός εκ μέρους του "φυλασσομένου"
                            πλοίου.

      α)  (ι)  Οσάκις  το εν εκ δύο πλοίων οφείλει ν` απομακρύνεται της πορείας ετέρου, το έτερον τούτο  πλοίον  θα  διατηρή  την  πορείαν  και ταχύτητά του.

    (ιι)  Εν  τούτοις,  το  τελευταίον τούτο πλοίον δύναται να χειρίση, ώστε ν` αποφευχθή σύγκρουσις  δια  μόνου  του  ελιγμού  του,  ευθύς  ως καταστή  προαφανές  εις αυτό οτι το υπόχρεον ν` απομακρυνθή της πορείας του πλοίο δεν χειρίζει κατάλληλως, συμφώνως προς τους παρόντας Κανόνας.

      β) Οταν, δι` οιανδήποτε αιτίαν, το υπόχρεον  όπως  διατηρήση  την πορείαν  και  ταχύτητά του πλοίον ευρεθή τόσον εγγύς του ετέρου, ώστε η σύγκρουσις να μη δύναται  ν`  αποφευχθή  εκ  μόνου  του  χειρισμού  του φυλάσσοντος  πλοίου,  τότε  οφείλει  και  τούτο  να  χειρίση  κατά  τον καλύτερον δυνατόν τρόπο δια ν` αποφευχθή η σύγκρουσις.

      γ) Μηχανοκίνητον πλοίον, το οποίον χειρίζει εις  τινα  περίπτωσιν διασταυρώσεως  πορειών συμφώνως τω εδαφίω (α) (ιι) του παρόντος Κανόνος ιν`  αποφύγη  σύγκρουσιν  μεθ`  ετέρου  μηχανοκινήτου  πλοίου,  δεν  θ` αλλάσση,  εφ` όσον αι συνθήκαι της περιπτώσεως επιτρέπουν, πορείαν προς τ` αριστερά ιν` αποφύγη πλοίον, το οποίον ευρίσκεται εις την  αριστεράν του πλευράν.

      δ)   Ο   παρών  Κανών  δεν  απαλλάσσει  το  φυλάσσον  πλοίον  της υποχρεώσεώς του ν` απομακρύνεται της πορείας ετέρου.

Και όπως προκύπτει από τα πορίσματα πάντα φταίνε και οι δύο.

Την άποψή μου για τις κριτιές από τον καναπέ μας χωρίς να ξέρουμε τις συνθήκες την έχω πει σε απάντηση αλλού.

----------

